# Lean too



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

So our farm is not rich enough to afford a regular shed, and I was wondering what it would cost to make a fairly long lean to shed for our drill, planter, and header, and tractors if possible. Also, how long would it take to do this


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

justbad7 said:


> So our farm is not rich enough to afford a regular shed, and I was wondering what it would cost to make a fairly long lean to shed for our drill, planter, and header, and tractors if possible. Also, how long would it take to do this


Justbad, that description of what you have and need is ....well....just bad. How much stuff, how many tractors....and I'm just curious....what is the diff between a "regular" shed and a "long lean to" shed? That seems to imply that you have an existing shed that you are going to attach to? If so, what length is it? How long it will take depends on the answers to these ? And also building site and height. Another factor is available help and equipment...hope it helps


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

We have one 30' drill, one 30' planter, and a 36' macdon header that need to be stored inside, out of the weather. By lean to i meant one straight wall with a closed face, and the other side open, with a roof on it. It would probably need to be 30' wide. This way I could (hopefully) erect it myself. All the other tractors and trucks are optional. sorry for few details


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Might be a dumb question but why not just close all sides in it wont cost much more?


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Would take to much work and no doors that way. Was hoping that the open side could have post spans of 30'+


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you planning on using poles or dimensional lumber....how high does it need to be? What type of roof system, pitched to one side, gabled roof(pitched to both sides). That 30' span is going to be tough, do you have snow loads to worry about? Are you talking about 30' between line poles running down the length of the building on just one side, or 30' wide between the poles/uprights, with a 36' header, are you going to be able to fit it in? I assume that the tractors will need to fit underneath the shed in order to put the equipment in? Take some graph paper and lay out the equipment that you have, using the squares on the graph paper to keep yourself on scale, and work out a couple of possibilities, this way, that way, figure out what you think you need and then double it....at least...doesn't cost much more in the scheme of things to build it longer, wider sometimes it may cost a bit more, higher it definitely costs more in terms of labor and equipment. If its relatively low, you can probably work out of a FEL equipped tractor with a man cage (not a pallet), higher, you'll need equipment....and labor. Metal roof right....ag metal is fairly cheap....how strong is the building codes in your area, in some locales even a shed for ag equipment can get the over-zealous inspector inspired to pay you a visit....here they don't give a damn, just make sure to buy the building permit so they can tax you accordingly....


----------

